# Head over heels in love!



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Here are some of pics of Tilly from the past couple of weeks. I absolutely adore her! She learns commands so quickly and is being a little star off her lead at only 15 weeks (it's a miracle I actually let her off - i am a worrier!!) She's gaining a lot more confidence around other dogs and although she is still quite submissive when she meets them, she is a lot more keen to go and say hello.

My OH is struggling a little more as she is more attached to me (I do more feeding, walking and cuddling!) he feels that she's restricting us from going out (I don't want to go out, I want to play with Tilly!) and, to be fair to him, all i ever talk/think about, is the puppy! Has anyone else had these issues? How did you overcome them? 

Anyway, enjoy the pics. She's growing up fast!
xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sweetheart - how could you not love her 
Oh well, if your OH is feeling left out - maybe you should suggest he gets his own dog


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

That first picture is the best! What a doll she is even being naughty
Be careful getting him his own dog as you will end up with two!! 
We thought for sure willow would be daddys girl. nope.
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

She's certainly trying her best to make him love her lots! They are bonding while he works on his laptop =)

xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhh lovely Tilly xxx


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw so cute! They are just the best aren't they, according to my OH I am 'besotted' with Darcie which is so true! I think he can be alittle jealous at times but we tend to have our own time with Darcie, I enjoy cuddles with her and he enjoys playing ball with her when she's full of energy, we tend to always go somewhere different (beach, park etc) twice a week so we all spend time together instead if just doing the normal walks. Your OH may just take alittle longer to grow as fond of Tilly as you already are. Darcie is 9months now and although my OH has always been great with her he has a much better bond with her now she's nearly out if the puppy stage x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Tilly is just delicious!! 

xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I bet he loves Tilly but is just a little jealous of the attention she is getting over him. He'll get used to it  .


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I think you're probably right Clare! He's walking around muttering 'bloody dog!' Under his breath one minute, and then I catch him having a sneaky snuggle the next!

He is definitely bonding more now she is getting less puppy-like, Rachel. Hopefully that will continue! 

X


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I know when I first got Betty I didn't want to go out and leave her unless I had to as I enjoyed being with her so luckily found dog friendly pubs etc but over time as I got more settled with having her going out got dinner was no issue, but I still take Betty with me when I can!!

Tilly is gorgeous so I can understand you not wanting to leave her and I am sure, as others have said, that your other half is just a bit jealous she gets more of your attention than him now!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Tilly is gorgeous. It is amazing how they take over our lives...I am now regularly accused of being a dog bore...but do you know...I just don't care
I'm sure the the OH will come round in time...resistance to poo's is futile!!


----------



## Meri (Jan 11, 2013)

*so funny!!!*

My Husband is exactly the same! completely jealous of how much i love Colin and mutters 'bloody dog' under his breath but steals cuddles whenever he possibly can! 
He's trying to keep up the facade and not go all soppy like me but each day i can see those puppy eyes destroying his resolve! 
Cockapoos always win in the end. It's impossible not to love them and impossible not to want to cuddle them more than you OH!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

How sweet! I love her color. Love the toilet paper picture made me laugh So sweet yet so destructive


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She's lovely, yes I revolve all of my time around Dudley really, OH does have a grumble occasionally but also gives Dudley a sneaky kiss on occasions.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Tilly is gorgeous! 
I was the one who pushed for the dog and OH agreed eventually. When we first had her I did everything dog related and he thought she was cute and played with her from time to time but was not hugely involved....fast forward 7 months and he is besotted...he walks her more than I do most weeks and he suggested her sleeping in our room to be be the 'pack' as he said she was lonely downstairs and wants poo 2 asap! They do come around, poos work their way into your heart and as the puppy phase ends more personality emerges and we have found they just slot into your everyday life rather than the puppy bubble that you may be finding yourselves in at the mo.


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> Tilly is gorgeous!
> I was the one who pushed for the dog and OH agreed eventually. When we first had her I did everything dog related and he thought she was cute and played with her from time to time but was not hugely involved....fast forward 7 months and he is besotted...he walks her more than I do most weeks and he suggested her sleeping in our room to be be the 'pack' as he said she was lonely downstairs and wants poo 2 asap! They do come around, poos work their way into your heart and as the puppy phase ends more personality emerges and we have found they just slot into your everyday life rather than the puppy bubble that you may be finding yourselves in at the mo.


This is so true  before Darcie came along it was just me & my boyfriend and although we are not ready for children just yet we certianly feel like a little family now and cannot imagine our lives without her x


----------



## Steve Squire (Apr 22, 2013)

She's lovely  We've called ours Tilly too!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

RachelJ said:


> This is so true  before Darcie came along it was just me & my boyfriend and although we are not ready for children just yet we certianly feel like a little family now and cannot imagine our lives without her x


Everyone says to me 'if this is what you're like with a puppy, what will you be like when you have a baby?!' My response...... 'Tilly IS my baby! After having a puppy, it's put me off babies for life!'

Lovely little cockapoo families  x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I second that! Furry babies only in this house!


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

She is very pretty. I love the loo roll photo!


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Everyone says to me 'if this is what you're like with a puppy, what will you be like when you have a baby?!' My response...... 'Tilly IS my baby! After having a puppy, it's put me off babies for life!'
> 
> Lovely little cockapoo families  x


Ah so true people always say that to me too  they really are our babies! Its crazy how attached you become to them, we are going on holiday for 2 weeks in May and Darcie is staying with my mum who absolutely adores her too (she was never a dog lover before Darcie came into the family but shes like her first grandchild hehe!) 

You really cannot help but fall in love with Cockapoos they really are the best & cannot think of a better dog for our family  x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww Tilly is yummy, love her bedding with her name on, where did you get it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> Awww Tilly is yummy, love her bedding with her name on, where did you get it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I made it! Had an old duvet that our family cocker spaniel used to have, I took the paw print cover off, got some hard-wearing fabric from dunelm and then ironed on her name  

I love crafting and baking - now I have someone to do it for!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

That's a fab idea! I'm going to try that when I get a mo, watch this space! It will be a boy version though, obviously 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

